# new member



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

I just wanted to say hi to everyone and it’s great find a place to share some similar interests with people.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:hello:Welcome DirtDigger !! :hello:
Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Dirtdigger! I'm curious as to what kind of digging you are involved in? And do you use your own equipment? or is it done at work?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

DirtDigger, Welcome to the Tractor Forum. Your profile doesn't have much info in it, so how about telling us about yourself. Where do you live, what kind of equipment do you have, interests...etc. 

You'll find we all like pics here, so feel free to post lots of them. If you need any help, just ask and one of us will be glad to give you a hand.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome DirtDigger:friends: Glad you like the site being you posted in the Craftsman forum i take it you have a Craftsman tractor. What kind do you have and how do you like it:question:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Welcome, Dirt Digger. You've come across a great site! :thumbsup:


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

A hearty welcome, DirtDigger! What kind of machine do you have?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Heydy Dirt digger, 
A big welcome aboard , from Arkansas. No doubt in my mind your gonna like it here . I Do !!:spinsmile


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome dirtdigger! you're in good company.


----------

